# Safari browser issue



## roguerouge (Apr 19, 2010)

For some reason, when I'm in Safari and looking at the thread list page of a forum, all of the page numbers of the forum are listed, making the screen REALLY wide, and hiding the last post and replies columns. For example, this forum displays 1 of 134 pages, then lists links to all of the pages 2 through 134.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not just Safari - it's happening in FireFox too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Same here, using Chrome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed this as well, except its not doing it in all the forums...at least, not 100% of the time.  As of this edit, Plots & Places looks just fine, for instance.


----------



## Jadeite (Apr 19, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've noticed this as well, except its not doing it in all the forums...at least, not 100% of the time.  As of this edit, Plots & Places looks just fine, for instance.




It doesn't look fine, it just has fewer pages. At least for me.

By the way, I have the same issue in Opera.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Strange--when I was not logged in, I didn't have the issue. When I logged in, it arose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 19, 2010)

> It doesn't look fine, it just has fewer pages.



What I'm seeing in that one is pgs 1-53, with a dropdown to select a page to go to, but no buttons for "previous" or "next" or "last" or what have you.


----------



## Jadeite (Apr 19, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What I'm seeing in that one is pgs 1-53, with a dropdown to select a page to go to, but no buttons for "previous" or "next" or "last" or what have you.




No dropdown for me, just pages 1-53. Still to wide for my screen. Not as bad as the other forums, though.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, same on Firefox 3.6.3


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2010)

Better now?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Issue still exists for me.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2010)

Could someone give me a screenshot?  I'm not sure I'm understanding what you mean.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is what happens to me, anyways.

Edit: One more added, other side of screen


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

here's mine

Edit: Jdvn1 not sure if you care or not, but your e-mail is visible there.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

And, as far as I can tell, this happens on every forum.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 19, 2010)

Jdvn1,  What are your display options at the bottom of the screen?

I am not seeing the same issue of every forum.  I noticed it on General, but not here on Meta like in your screenshot.  

My display options are for threads from the last year, so it is only seven pages in Meta, 19 in the Media Lounge but a crazy number that produced the problem on General.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never messed with the display options (at least, I don't remember doing so), so I assume what they're set at is the default.

It says

Sorted by:
Last Post Time

Sort Order:
Descending

From The:
Beginning

Prefix: 
(any prefix)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Still, if I set it to the last year, it shows links to all 7 pages instead of 134. It probably shouldn't show all of the pages regardless.

If you're curious, there are 1384 pages in General RPG Discussion.

The more you know!


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 19, 2010)

Just checking in this morning to say it is still happening for me. I guess it's pretty obvious now it's not browser related. 

Technically, it is happening in every forum, you just don't notice it if a forum has only a handful of pages, or is set to only show a handful of pages. 

It looks like whatever setting in the message board software that shortens the sequential list of page number links across the top of the page has been knocked out somehow.

Edit: Just in case you aren't sure what I mean, in General RPG Discussion, across the top I see Page 1 of 1384, and then there are jump links to every number from 1 to 1384, which stretches out the page so you have to horizontally scroll to see the right half of the regular message board screen. This is on the same line as the New Reply button.

In meta, I see Page 1 of 2, and then the numbers 1 and 2 are listed, so it isn't noticeable.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2010)

OK I think - hope - I got it this time!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good to me. Thanks Morrus.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2010)

There we go!


----------

